# How Much Is Your Gas & Elec Bill At Home?



## waqasr

Just got my bill through the post and it seems unusually high. We pay by direct debit ever quarter. Gas was £450 and electric £292. We live in a 4 bedroom house and there are 6 of us in total.

Just want to compare what other people are paying.


----------



## Bizcam

4 bed house gas and electric £88 per month with EDF. 3 of us.


----------



## Darlofan

3 bedroom, smallish house 4 of us here, £101 just gone up to. With N Power. Fixed till June.


----------



## Kerr

Bizcam said:


> 4 bed house gas and electric £88 per month with EDF. 3 of us.


That seems really cheap.

Only two of us and we are about £1300-1400 per year.


----------



## John.C

Mines a 3 bed house .. And it's £190 a month 😳 gas + electric 

Looks like I need to take a look at my tarriiff 

Only 3 people most if the time aswell


----------



## Bizcam

Fixed rate ends April. Will be higher.


----------



## Andyrat85

I'm currently paying £130 a month for gas and electric, only 2 of us in a 3 bed house, but we don't exactly watch the meter.


----------



## Bill58

4 bed house paying £151 per month from Scottish Power


----------



## Kiashuma

£70 per month gas & elec with Scottish Power online tarrif. 2 bed semi house.


----------



## robertdon777

3 bed 3 people soon to be 4.

£104 a month


----------



## Will_G

£128 per month combined for 2 bed + box room. 2 of us plus the little one


----------



## waqasr

Thanks for all the replies guys. As I thought our bill does seem to be on the higher side. I think i need to do some shopping around. Also looking at the bill apparently we used 9,186kWh this period (10dec-18mar) Not sure if thats alot or not but time to do some research me thinks.


----------



## Guitarjon

During the inter months we obviously pay quite a bit more. During the summer we pay next to no gas. Usually around 5 pounds. The electric is usually around 45.

During the winter we pay around equally 45 gas and 45 electric give or take. Last year was much lower as we got a great fixed rate deal but since that ended it has risen a number of times. Last year we used to pay around 35 for gas and 35 for electric ( winter)

That's 2 of us 3 bed (4 if you include the converted attic) ex council terraced house. We work during the day time and are quite tight with the heating. It's gone off now and won't come back on till November.


----------



## R7KY D

About £150 for both per month , 4 bed bungalow 3 of us and a dog, Although I do have the worlds cleverest dog , who can turn on all the lights and leave them on , constantly runs the tumble dryer as he has his own wardrobe of clothes, He can even turn the thermostat up to 23 degrees and leave it there all day in case he might get cold , Reminds me I have to have a word with him


----------



## 182_Blue

4 bed detached, we pay £35 each per month and we usually get £100 overpayment back for each every year.


----------



## S63

NPower gas bills have gone out late this quarter, how very nice of them.


----------



## rory1992

3 bed semi, 2 of us £69 for both fixed till august 2015 with first utility


----------



## jontymo

3 bed semi over 3 levels, 2 of us plus 2 dogs, just swapped to First Utility £77, oh and to bring more to it £21 month for water (on a meter).


----------



## Nanoman

2 of us in a 1 bed and we're either £90 or £70 a month (can't remember) for gas and leccy.


----------



## Dannbodge

2 bed 2 story flat (maisonette) with 2 people and we pay £160 a quarter for both


----------



## Captain Pugwash

wow I am stunned at some of the amounts ..I am with Hydro and it is £100 for gas and £70 for electric 

Though I am usually in credit with both ...but I prefer it that way ..just need another winter like 2010 and I was glad of it then as heating was on high all day


----------



## ardenvxr

2 bed house gas+electric £650 a year for 3 of us


----------



## Christian6984

My sisters house is modern and well insulated and costs prob similar to the above to run. All i know is being where we are in the middle of nowhere where there is no gas main is not good. House is not modern and doesnt retain heat very well, heating oil running the boiler most of the day in the depths of winter alone is about £400 every 2 months or less! Although the oil boiler is 40 years old having a dad who works in plumbing and heating means its quick and simple to fix when it rarely does ever go wrong.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

3 bed 3 storey fairly new terrace with 2 of us, £24 electricity and £35 gas and in credit after the winter.

We started out paying £50 gas but even that was with an argument with British Gas, they wanted £104 a month and didn't believe we would use any less.

They also billed me something in the region of £66,000 for our first month usages before our direct debit was sorted as they didn't believe our estimated meter reading could be that much more than our actual. Told me over the phone I must have read it wrong then that the meter must have done a full cycle.


----------



## Exotica

1 bed flat, gas and elec £75 a month DD.


----------



## TopTrainer

Gas £59.85 electric £101 both monthly large three bed semi. 2 people gas for heating only. cooking on electric and big computer server on 24/7.

UtilityWharehouse


----------



## Alzay

I'm £195 per month duel fuel and I get staff discount.


----------



## robsri

2 bed semi, £48 a month DD for gas and electric


----------



## pinch

3 bed semi built in 97. 4 year old condensing combi boiler (look at that for gas reduction, an old one will gobble gas) twin oven and when the fan broke, used the standard one and electricity usage went up. 2 adults and 2 kids (9 and10) as they get older they are showering and bathing more, gas consumption is rising a little. Living room is often 18 degrees, 19 is warm. Get a thermometer in the lounge if you don't already, just one or two degrees down will help.

I'm with Scottish power who have a good online service to look at year on year usage with plotted graphs, hence seeing when the consumption goes up or down from boiler/oven. I have no tumble dryer, very guilty one those things.

£85 a month. For both. Some of you are making me feel saintly.

I'm on a water meter as well, so don't clean the car liberally all the time. That's £75 a month.


----------



## possul

Contrete walled 3 bed end terrace. (now has exterior insulation)
Fully double glazed (rears a month old, fronts under two years old.
2 adults, one kid

£118 Pcm DD.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Live in a 2 bedroom flat. We pay every 3 month, always comes to around £150-200. So around £60 a month. 2 people aswell.


----------



## corradophil

Used to have a 5 bed detached. 2 of us (planned to have kids) were paying £125 per month and this left us with a shortfall. (Eon).

We split, and I have just bought a 3 bed detached on my own. Eon reckoned £140 per month!!!!!!!!! I said no. I'm paying £100 per month and monitoring it closely.


----------



## Kiashuma

Shaun said:


> 4 bed detached, we pay £35 each per month and we usually get £100 overpayment back for each every year.


:doublesho bargain!


----------



## PaulN

£95 DD per month with Utility warehouse. This time of the year will be expensive but on average i use about £110 a month.

Electricity Gas Cost
(kWh) day	(kWh) night	(kWh) (£)

Mar	156	37	74 165.2198422
Feb	161	36	81 177.45
Jan	220	38	85 £196.90
Dec	156	37	70 £158


----------



## les s211

I live in a 3 bed semi with two small kids and the Mrs. Last bill was last week. Shock off my life £892.00 for gas and electricity.

I'm with NPower.

They all wear jumpers now and I've disconnected the oven. LOL


----------



## HairyMonster

3 adults in a 4 bed detached £88.00 per month DD, with First utility...saving 20.00 a month since I switched from Npower :thumb:


----------



## jenks

New build 4 bed detached, 2 adults and 1 child, mine had just been adjusted to £86 monthly DD with British Gas for both


----------



## rory1992

Built in 1999, 3 bed, first utility,me and the Mrs our bill was £69 but got an email saying we'd be over paying by £251 by the end of the year so it's gone down to £37 a month happy days


----------



## Andyg_TSi

I'm on British Gas duel fuel tariff. 

2 bed extended quasi - semi, live on my own, house is cavity wall insulated & loft insulated.

Gas: £55 a month

Leccy: £28 a month

I also have the smart meters installed with one of those usage monitors that also sends the meter readings automatically to the provider


----------



## Soul boy 68

Three bed detached with N - Power duel fuel, £85 per month, due to change provider soon, I change provider every year. The greedy Bas*****.


----------



## GJH0702

4 Bed Semi- 4 Adults british gas total both gas & electric £151 per month


----------



## shine247

R7KY D said:


> About £150 for both per month , 4 bed bungalow 3 of us and a dog, Although I do have the worlds cleverest dog , who can turn on all the lights and leave them on , constantly runs the tumble dryer as he has his own wardrobe of clothes, He can even turn the thermostat up to 23 degrees and leave it there all day in case he might get cold , Reminds me I have to have a word with him


:lol:

You have a popular breed.


----------



## Bristle Hound

5 bed detached house, 2 of us - £89/month for gas & electric with EDF fixed till May 2015 :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Without saying what your actual usage is, kind of limits how useful this thread is surely?!

What I've taken from this is I pay more than some and less than others, it doesn't stop the money leaving my account every month. You use what you use!


----------



## gargreen7

2 bed, 2 people £48 a month with SP online


----------



## Bizcam

New deal with EDF Blue + Price promise Aug 2015 £92 per month 3 people 4 bed detached


----------



## StreetShotz

3 bedroom, 2 1/2 bathroom, 2 car full garage. 

In the winter we had bills of near $300 a month and this was a brand new place.....not impressed. 
Just bought a home and projected usage in the winter there is now $68/month. 

Looking forward to owing this time around.


----------



## Lee_fr200

4 bed detached 

Electric works out at £60 a month march to September 
£80 a month October to February 

Gas is £30 a month march to September
£100 a month October to February


----------



## Fizzleh

£130 OVO energy for gas and elec, was paying almost £290 previously for British Gas. I have a 4 bedroom semi-detached with 5 peoples living here. We also have 2 bathrooms so this might explain the high cost than average. We have a combi boiler also which was replaced a year ago. The old gloworm we had which was 20 years old was more or less the same as this new one. This A+ energy usage isn't as good as they make it out to be


----------



## mike41

3 bed semi with decent sized conservatory, which does cost a bit extra due to poorly insulated roof. 2 adults &3 kids, xbox , tablets etc running 24/7 :wall: currently NPower £103 per month dual fuel which they say will leave a bit of extra credit for winter.
Mike


----------



## 55lbrown

why is there so many companys that can offer different rates when there is only one gas pipe in the road and coming into your house???????


----------



## mike41

55lbrown said:


> why is there so many companys that can offer different rates when there is only one gas pipe in the road and coming into your house???????


Same as with your phone and broadband I guess
Mike


----------



## PaulN

Used £59 worth of Electricity and Gas Last month (up £10 from last July)... currently DD £95 per month so nicely topping up my buffer for the colder months.


----------



## MDC250

**** me glad I just checked mine, just out of a fixed tariff and on a standard rate at the mo.

Get through 5500 kWh of electricity a year which given everything bar the central heating is electricity is fairly decent I think.

Gas not so...reckon I use circa 30,000 kWh pa. Old boiler, Victorian property and warm ceilings! Wouldn't mind but it's hardly on 

Just saved myself tad over £500by swapping.

£147 a month now still makes me sick


----------



## Clancy

Gas and electric are on a key meter, do about £40 a month in electric and about £25 gas. Water was £30 last bill 

That's for 2 of us in a large 2 bed flat (half a Victoria house)


----------



## Bod42

I feel so sorry for you guys in the UK, that is exactly why I left and moved to New Zealand. 3 bedroom house, I only have electric, no gas and I put 50quid per month away to cover my bills but after 12 months, I just checked and have 186quid sitting in my bills account so whats that. 34.50GBP per month average.


----------



## TonyH38

To bloody much, greedy fecking companies.


----------



## danwel

I am due to move into my new house in December and in all honesty have never really shopped around for cheap rates like i would do for car insurance etc so is there a lot of savings to be had and is there any point fixing your rates??


----------



## Paul08

I work from home but we don't use a lot of gas or electricity. I pay a monthly direct debit of £116.00 but we are in credit by £1300.00. When speaking to our company they advised the actual usage is about £50.00 a month. I like to let it build up though to pay towards a holiday! I find the company we use to be good because we also got a bonus cheque a couple of months back for being on dual fuel of £168.00 and one the previous year for £80 odd


----------



## SteveyG

Mine's gone up to £130 p/m now with two people in a 3 bed detached, but running a server with two quad core Xeons doens't help... Keeps the house warm though.


----------



## Paul08

SteveyG said:


> Mine's gone up to £130 p/m now with two people in a 3 bed detached, but running a server with two quad core Xeons doens't help... Keeps the house warm though.


That seems a lot, we (3 of us) are in a 3 bedroom detached bungalow. I don't run a server, but with me working from home, my PC and its 2 monitors are on 5 days a week and ours is approx.. £50.00 a month. I would look at swapping suppliers if I was you.


----------



## JimboRRS

4 bed detached, gas and electric combined was paying 190/month with M&S just changed to First Direct now 178 month.


----------



## SteveyG

Paul08 said:


> That seems a lot, we (3 of us) are in a 3 bedroom detached bungalow. I don't run a server, but with me working from home, my PC and its 2 monitors are on 5 days a week and ours is approx.. £50.00 a month. I would look at swapping suppliers if I was you.


The server and associated equipment draws 550W continuously, which is a tad less than £2 per day...


----------



## Monny Fan

3 bed detatched 2 adults 2 kids £150 for both with BG we are in the process of making the house more energy efficient


----------



## footfistart

I pay 48 per month on electric only for one bed house. It's been fixed since 10th Feb 2014 and end June 2015. So it will go up I'd imagine. That's the blue price promise or something like that from edf. Southern electric wanted 85 per month for the same thing. So you know where that ended up


----------



## footfistart

Just changed supplier and saved 161 per year so now my monthly payments is just under 36


----------



## camerashy

Bizcam said:


> 4 bed house gas and electric £88 per month with EDF. 3 of us.


Same... 4 bed detached and same price per month but with EON and 2 in house


----------



## Elliott19864

£72 a month for gas and electric.

3 bed semi with 2 of us.


----------



## bmac

£65 pcm 4 bed detached with Scottish Power. That's with us working from home a couple of days per week as well.


----------



## Alfieharley1

£65 a month for gas / elec. 3 bed terrace built 2013. 4 in house


----------



## ffrs1444

£30 2 bed house but never there during the week at the barracks


----------



## J4KE45

2 of us in a 4 bed house, we pay £70 a month for gas+electric - everyone else's prices seem sky high to me! Also just checked on the british gas account and i'm in the green zone (in-credit) on both, that's without watching the metre!


----------



## apcv41

Our payments recently been automatically lowered, from £55/month to £33/month. 3 bed semi.


----------



## bradleymarky

4 bed house with 6 people, just got it down to £85 a month with SP.


----------



## p1tse

Between £130-150 gas and electric
4 bed detached
15 year build

No electric shower so hot water on to warm up water in morning for showers and evening for kids bath for an hour or so in morning and evening, gas cooker and electric charging iPad/ iphone and TV on!


----------



## andy665

£75 per month in a 3 bed detached where I'm not stingy when it comes to putting the heating on - I'm also working from home maybe 4 days per week


----------



## ash172

£75pcm gas/elec with British Gas 3 bed semi 2 of us, recently been moved to smart meters which are helping keep costs down.


----------



## shycho

Npower reckon ours is over £100pm for a 2 bed flat. But in fairness i've only just found out they've not been billing us for electricity for the past 18 months.


----------



## Testor VTS

£51/month for gas and electric - NPower / 2 bed detached bungalow

But hopefully it will get lower as I did some actions


----------



## pxr5

£117 pm - Gas and Electric on fixed Eon

4 bed detached, 3 reception rooms, 3 occupants (+2 cats and 2 fish tanks). Cavity wall insulation and loft insulation, d/g windows and doors.


----------



## Byron

5 bed detached. 2 adults, 1 child.

Combined Gas/Electric fluctuates between £75 - £92 per month - EDF.


----------



## Rayaan

5 bed detached, 3 adults, 2 children.

Combined £150 in summer and £280 in winter per month - First Utility atm, no problems. Should add that I have 3 stoves, each 11000 btu output which costs about £150 to run a month combined but much cheaper than if I was running radiators all day. Radiators are on for 6 hours a day during the winter and stoves handle the rest

Over 100 Fluorescent bulbs in my house, ranging between 7-20W. Have about 33 radiators pumping out about 5000 btu on average so that's where the gas tends to go.

I have mineral wool in all floors and ceilings, 88 rolls to be exact, celotex 100 mm insulation in the roof and 50mm insulated plasterboard on all walls and ceilings as the house is stone built so can't get cavity insulation done. 

Ceilings are 3.5m high and I have about 53 windows so it takes some heating lol


----------



## robertdon777

Rayaan said:


> Ceilings are 3.5m high and I have about 53 windows so it takes some heating lol


And a good window cleaner lol


----------



## Rayaan

robertdon777 said:


> And a good window cleaner lol


Got a guy who uses filtered water and a long pipe which squirts shampoo out lol.


----------



## robertdon777

Rayaan said:


> Got a guy who uses filtered water and a long pipe which squirts shampoo out lol.


Bloody hell bet he's popular with the House Wives round by you lol.


----------



## Rayaan

robertdon777 said:


> Bloody hell bet he's popular with the House Wives round by you lol.


Only takes 10 minutes mate :lol:


----------



## BellUK

Water included with rent £595 2 bed Bungalow, very spacious . Just my partner and I
Electric £40 a month, no matter how much or little we use


----------

